# Real slingshot for 6 cents ! PFS!



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

I took actual measurements of the 1/4 " Birch plywood board received from Lowes for $4.58. It actually is 24"x24". (I had originally thought that it was 20"x23" because of the label on it). When cut up into PFS size of 4"x2", one can make SEVENTY-TWO PFS slingshots, at a cost of wood at only SIX CENTS EACH. I've already measured and cut out a dozen 2"x4" pieces, and I expect I might start tracing my pattern on them and shaping them tomorrow. At the rate of only six cents each (plus the cost of rubber and a pouch, big deal) you can be a hero to all your friends and relatives by giving them a personally handmade gift which is fun to use.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Cannot argue with that!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Cannot argue with that!


Happy Sunday to you, buddy.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> Cannot argue with that!


Happy Sunday to you, buddy.
[/quote]

How well does that tennis ball launcher work?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Now That Just Makes Good Cents.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Cannot argue with that!


Happy Sunday to you, buddy.
[/quote]

How well does that tennis ball launcher work?[/quote]

VERY!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

dgui said:


> Now That Just Makes Good Cents.


...and it was YOUR good sense to bring to us the concept of the PFS, so we thank you very much.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Cannot argue with that!


Happy Sunday to you, buddy.
[/quote]

How well does that tennis ball launcher work?[/quote]

It's called "Hyperdog", I believe Amazon sells them, there's a choice of a 2 ball or 4 ball launcher.

It's cool to use, my Labrador loves chasing the balls launched from it, and when you're at the dog park, you can break up a dogfight from a safe distance.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

This is my tennis ball chasing Lab, Sheena. Notice her neckware...


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

are you selling them


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Slingshots rule said:


> are you selling them


You want the 4x2 rectangles that I've sawn or the completed slingies?


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

how much for them
SR


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Does the Lady of the house know just how Cheap you are???


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

I'd also like to buy some completed PFS models. You could charge 1000% markup


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks Thwack for calling it plywood, its proper name.

If people keep calling it multi plexl, I think I will ****lng explode!!!!

Its called plywood people, always has, always will be.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Thanks Thwack for calling it plywood, its proper name.
> 
> If people keep calling it multi plexl, I think I will ****lng explode!!!!
> 
> Its called plywood people, always has, always will be.


I learned that from the Bard: "A slingwood by any other name..."

Glad to have "made your day".

That was easy : )


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

notchent said:


> I'd also like to buy some completed PFS models. You could charge 1000% markup


Didn't intend to go into business with this endeavor. However, the smallest 1/4 Birch plywood board (2'x2')yields 72 PFS's if very carefully cut and if there are no knots to avoid. So selling them is something for me to consider. After all, do I have 72 friends to whom I could personally hand a personal, handsome, handmade gift? No. I've got a dozen 2x4 pieces cut, and have marked exactly where I'll drill my 1/4" fork hole.
I need to experiment to see how much finer sawing, Dremeling, sanding and finishing needs to be done, in the most efficient manner. Then I'd need to factor in the cost of the bands and pouches...

So - in answer to your question, my answer is: "we'll see" or "perhaps" or "maybe", take your choice

: )


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

dgui said:


> Does the Lady of the house know just how Cheap you are???


YETH!

But the good news is, and this is absolutely true, she's more "thifty" (a kind euphemism for "cheap") than I!
In fact, she frequents thrift shops and comes home with brand new looking, stylish garments which you'd think she'd just bought at Macy's! She's incredible in that respect. She's not a couponing nut, but she goes through all the advertising junk mail we receive and grabs what's applicable to our needs. I've never asked her to do that, and I couldn't bother to do it myself. And guys don't clip coupons, to my knowledge. Neither do we admit to being lost on the road.

So, yeth (Monday morning speech impediment), she knows I'm cheap, but the "good news" is - she's cheapER!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Slingshots rule said:


> how much for them
> SR


If I decide to market them, I'll post to that effect.

In the meantime, I'm making a list of those who are interested.

Enjoy life.

: )


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Now you have let the secret out.


----------



## slickshot (Nov 11, 2011)

*wait what multiplex = plywood*


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

slickshot said:


> *wait what multiplex = plywood*


Before getting into slingshots, I never heard of "multiplex" (I'm 66 years old and have not been in a cave all my life). All I've known about sandwiched/glued/grain-opposing pieces of wood has been referred to as "plywood".

"Multiplex" is foreign to me. Actually, know that I'm thinking about it, I believe I first heard of "multiplex" from Jorg Sprave (from Germany), so perhaps "multiplex" is the European term for "plywood". You'd have to ask folks who are in the lumber business for more accurate info.

Best2u,
Mike


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Mike, enjoy your humor. Havent heard much from you lately...Jim


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

rockslinger said:


> Mike, enjoy your humor. Havent heard much from you lately...Jim


Hey Jim! Glad you knocked. (I guess you didn't see the doorbell







).

And I'm glad some folks miss my humor, it's expensive to produce, y'know, so every bit has to count. Uh-huh, recession.

I've been off the forum because of a series of events: In one of the posts, someone mentioned the word "magic", and having been (on and off) a member of the International Brotherhood of Magicians, for many years, I just _had_ to jump in, ending up doing a friggin' discourse on performance magic as an art form - choreography, scripting, stage presence, etc. Yes, I got "carried away".

Along came BJ000, who follows me like a (welcome) backpack, and who is an incredible juggler, and he directed me to YouTube videos of the magic team of Penn and Teller. Well, from watching them, my interest in performance magic was rekindled (even bought a couple of magic DVDs), so I neglected the slingshot forum/hobby.

Then, I had a back muscle spasm which I brought to the attention of a doctor new to me. I survived the muscle spasm, but ended up in the hospital due to a contraindication of the medication he prescribed. This "new" doctor may be replaced by my former doctor, who was great, but who never kept an appointment - usually off by an hour and fifteen minutes each time. The "new" doctor had me take some tests, which eventually indicated osteopenia and osteoarthritis, which explains too-often twinges of pain in my lower back. Yesterday, I went to a specialist who injected Lidocaine into my spine in several places, and into a nerve. So far, it's working - we'll see what happens.

What I _won't_ mention is accidentally shooting a finger, mine (dammit!), with a .177 cal pellet, and the resultant unscheduled self-surgery for the purpose of immediate extraction (they're lead, and lead can be poisonous, as you know). Of course if I _did_ mention it, it would be necessary to admit that because of the injury to my slingshot-holding hand, I won't be shooting a slingshot for a while. As I said, I _won't_ mention that because, well, it's too **** _embarrassing._

"...and now you know, the _rest_ of the story"

Best2u,

Mike


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Good to see you back...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> Good to see you back...


Strange, that's pretty much the same thing the doctor said as he was putting three needles of Lidocaine in my spine.

I think he actually said "your" back, but I don't trifle with a missing "r".









Nice to know I'm missed









Take care, buddy

Mike


----------

